# Benidorm camping



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi,i have been looking at camping in the mh near benidorm,has anyone any ideas where to stay(hopefully walking distance to benidorm)
thanks


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Lots of sites within walking distance when you get to Benidorm, Follow the signs for Benidorm Palace There is a site either side, if you go down the road at the side of the palace there is another big site on the bottom road. no advice on which one other than to say avoid Camping Benidorm its a dump with dog crap all over


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://en.infocamping.com/campings-Benidorm/El-Raco-Benidorm

The Favourite with the English (they are under new management)


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We stayed for a few days last New Year. We just popped into the local tourist information where they had a map with all the sites clearly marked on and we just picked one on their advice. Can't remember the name but it was walking distance and plenty of them are. All uphill coming back though


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

El raco is good as mentioned and a reasonable walk into town or bus for 1 euro..
Also Villasol
this is closer to the town, almost next to the large outdoor market...
Never stayed there so cant comment....

My advise would be do a web search for campsites in Benidorm and print / note down the details. Then arrive in Town by early afternoon and you can drive past a few to check them out..


----------



## aguilas389 (May 18, 2008)

*el Raco*

Going to el Raco earlier than planned due to having the toothache for the past 4 days so have to visit a dentist and stand more chance of finding a English speaking one in Benidorm than here at Vilanova i la Geltru.
I am soooooooooooooo frightened.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If you go from El Raco to the indoor market theres a dentist on the opposite corner upstairs, if its not that corner its the next one which is Avenue Meditereanean.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've stayed at the 3 mentioned and Camping Villasol - the one nearest the town and beach - is by far the best in my opinion. All sites have TV on the pitch which is useful for the winter nights.

Normally at this time of year the sites are very busy but this year I gather there are plenty of spaces.

One word of warning though. If you are going for less than a month the cost per night is expensive.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Gelathae, Have you heard how much it is this year please we are going Boxing day. Was Told it was E450 at Raco last year?


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Stayed at El Raco last January....VERY expensive if staying for less than 30 nights. We were visiting relatives and cost 33 Euros a night short term.
Nice facilities and near bus into town and as mentioned you can plug into satellite TV if you have the connection.
M& T


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I suggest you look at their website her where the price can be calculated.

http://www.campingraco.com/


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

gelathae said:


> I've stayed at the 3 mentioned and Camping Villasol - the one nearest the town and beach - is by far the best in my opinion. All sites have TV on the pitch which is useful for the winter nights.
> 
> Normally at this time of year the sites are very busy but this year I gather there are plenty of spaces.
> 
> One word of warning though. If you are going for less than a month the cost per night is expensive.


Last January -March Benidorm was empty at night and the club owners and bars were haveing a rough time of it.
There was plenty of room on the camp sites.
El raco was 14 euros per night if you stayed the 3 months but yes if there for only 2 weeks it is dearer (I dont know if that has gone up this winter)


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

This is not within walking distance of Benidorm but is a short bus or tram ride away and within easy reach of local shops/retaurants/supermarkets catering for the high local ex-pat population, so you don't actually need to go into Benidorm. It costs €12 a night inclusive of power and WiFi.

http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com/

P&L


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

We like Camping Almafra, near Benidorm. It can be a bit expensive normally, but we used Camping Cheques this year. Although not walking distance to Benidorm you can easily get a train or bus with very frequent services to Benidorm.
This is quite a new site with big pitches and connection to their Satellite system ( English channels)
The C&CC club have started doing Rallies there as well which makes it cheaper.
www.campingalmafra.es
PM me if you need any more info.

Sennen523.


----------

